# Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport



## matzeb88 (4. November 2013)

Hi Leute, 

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir ein neues Zelt zugelegt. 
Nach langem hin und her, habe ich mich dann, für das Model Fort Knox von Mk-Angelsport entschieden. 
Mein erstes Zelt war das Jrc Sti Twin Skin 2 man, dieses musste leider letztes Jahr weichen, da ich eigentlich nicht mehr über Nacht gehen wollte. 
Leider ein Irrtum. 

http://www.mk-angelsport.de/MK-Angelspor...nox-Dome-2-Mann

Das Zelt: 

Wie die meisten Zelte ist es ein Prahmzelt das aus 4 Teilen besteht. 
Die Stangen lassen sich sehr leicht zusammenstecken und das Zelt ist in weniger als 1Minute aufgerichtet. 
Was mir besonders gut gefällt sind die Alustangen zum Spannen des Zeltes. Diese verlaufen nicht, wie bei den meisten Zelten versetzt, sondern gerade in einer Flucht. 
Ein weiteres Highlight ist der Spanngurt mit 2 Karabinerhaken, ein echter Helfer. 
Ratz Fatz die Heringe rein und schon steht die Kiste. 
Nicht mal 3 Minuten.

Es befindet sich im Hinteren Bereich des Zeltes, ein großes Moskitonetz dass mittels Reißverschluss geöffnet werden kann. 
Sowie in der Frontseite 2 Große Netze(Fenster). 
Allerdings werden die Vorderen über Klettverschluss geöffnet, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. 
Die Tür ist wahlweise mit Zeltstoff, Moskitonetz oder Klarsichtfenster auszustatten, leider auch über Klettverschluss. 
( Nach ca. 30 mal wechseln, muss ich allerdings sagen der Klett hält!)
Was ich auch ganz cool finde ist, das man die Front hoch rollen kann.

Die Bodenplane ist ein Fall für sich, der eine mag sie der andere nicht. 
Ich bevorzuge sie! Mit ein paar Handgriffen ist sie schnell eingearbeitet über Klett. 
Leider ist dieser Klettverschluss nicht durchgängig gezogen, sondern nur an Ecken und kleine Stellen in der Geraden. 
Hier finde ich 1meter mehr Klett, hätte nicht geschadet... 
Von der Passform aber OK!

Die Qualität der Nähte lässt sich auch sehen, diese sind zusätzlich abgetapet.
Das Platzangebot mit 2 Liegen ist okay, links und rechts bleibt genug Platz um seine Sachen zu verstauen. 
Es bleibt in der Mitte nur ein Kleiner Durchgang von 20cm-30cm, was das schnelle rauslaufen in der Nacht einschränkt. 
Dennoch finde ich es okay und es reicht mir aus. 

Den großen Regentest hat das Zelt auch bestanden. Das Wasser perlt schön ab von der Plane. 
Und ich blieb trocken.
Leider besitze ich noch kein Overwrap für das Zelt, dieser war zur Zeit des Kaufes noch nicht Lieferbar. 

Mit Kondenswasser hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme. 

Mein persönliches Gesamtergebnis:
Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden und würde es mir wieder kaufen. 
Es steht zwar keine große Luxusmarke drauf, aber dafür macht es sich beim Preis bemerkbar. 
Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis stimmt! 
Und es kann auf jeden fall mit den großen teuren Zelten mithalten in Funktion und Stabilität. 

2 Liegen + Tackle passen rein.( Tackle bei mir 2 große carryall 70x40x40 + 3x 15liter Eimer) mehr wäre auch noch gegangen. ^^
Es ist Dicht und Sturmfest. 
Kinderleicht auf-/abzubauen und ohne Probleme in der großen Tasche zu verstauen.

Hatte ja bereits ein JRC Twin Skin sti 2mann und muss sagen, sie sind zu vergleichen. Hatte mit dem Jrc mehr Probleme. 
Was auch sehr geil ist sind die Rutenbänder aus Klett.

Zum Service der Firma MK-Angelsport:
Super nette Leute mit einer Fachgerechten Beratung. Ebenfalls bemüht und hilfsbereit im Fall eines Problems. 

Ich kann es bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen und hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig weiter helfen bei der Suche nach einem neuen Zelt.


http://www.mk-angelsport.de/MK-Angelspor...nox-Dome-2-Mann

.


----------



## HerrHamster (7. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Gibt es ein Winterskin?


----------



## matzeb88 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hi ein Overwrap soll in den nächsten Tagen ebenfalls auf den Markt kommen, hab letzte Woche nachgefragt. 

Warte ebenfalls drauf, will ende des Monats 4 Tage raus. 
Und da wäre sowas schon von Vorteil.^^


----------



## HerrHamster (7. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Ja super! Sag mal bescheid wenn du das Overrap hast und es wäre mega geil wenn du ein paar Fotos machen könntest auf dennen man sieht wie sich das Bivvy voller Tackel verhält!


----------



## matzeb88 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Werde ich sobald wie möglich machen. Aber bei uns spielt das Wetter und die Zeit momentan nicht so mit. 
Vielleicht baue ich es mal im Garten auf^^. Dann fehlt zwar der Flair an der ganzen Sache, aber es geht ja um die Geräumigkeit.


----------



## HerrHamster (8. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Joa reicht ja wenn ne Liege oder nenn stuhl drin steht,  damit man das Größenverhältnisse erkennen kann! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## HerrHamster (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Und warst nochmal los?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzeb88 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hi, leider noch nicht. Aber die Planung steht für nächste Woche.werde dann schnell ein paar Fotos machen. Mfg


----------



## HerrHamster (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Top!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzeb88 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Bekomme momentan einfach nicht die Zeit zum fischen. Aber wenn das Wetter nächste Woche etwas mitspielt, bin ich am Wasser. Muss auch noch mein neues futterboot testen.^^


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Bist du eigentlich draußen gewesen? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzeb88 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hey, habe es nicht vergessen.^^ Ich habe noch ein Bild gefunden, allerdings ist die Front nach oben gerollt. Stelle das Bild morgen rein. 
 Bin leider immer noch nicht zum Fischen gekommen. Habe momentan Urlaub, aber der Kampf der Bandscheiben treibt mich momentan eher ins 
 Warme, wie ans Wasser.  
 Lade das Bild morgen hoch und versuche in der 1 Woche des neuen Jahres ein paar Stunden raus zu kommen.
 gruß


----------



## matzeb88 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hier mal ein Bild, leider schlecht fotografiert und unordentlich wie SAU.


----------



## Jurik2507 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Ich habe schon viele bivvys gesehen aber nur das ehmanns hat mich überzeugt.
Kostet zwar etwas Geld aber von dem hast du länger was!!!


----------



## HerrHamster (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Vielen Dank Matzeb88


----------



## mapasuma (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*



matzeb88 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild, leider schlecht fotografiert und unordentlich wie SAU.



Coole Info ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen auch dieses Zelt kaufen, hört sich echt gut an.

Wo gehst du den Angeln?


----------



## Andreas04101980 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hey, ich überlege auch mir diesen Sommer ein Bivvy zu kaufen!
Ein Auge habe ich ebenfalls auf dem Fort Knox...
Ich möchte öfters mit meiner Freundin Nächtigen...
Sprich 2 Liegen und eigentlich auch nur 1 Nacht...
Natürlich will man auch bei Regen Platz haben und da fängt es an!
3x3 m ist schon groß und Frage mich ob die Größe eine Platzwahl am Wasser einschränkt und ob es nicht sogar zu groß ist wenn man alleine geht...
Wäre ein 1,5 nicht auch möglich?

Bin da echt etwas überfragt was das Volumen bzw die Standfläche betrifft!





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzeb88 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hey angle momentan in Frankreich Bereich Thionville. 

 Kann das Zelt mit gutem gewissen weiterempfehlen. 
 Von der Standfläche finde ich es optimal. Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme beim Aufbau. Platz mit 2 Liegen ist locker da. Alleine ist es super geil. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl drin. Auch wenn es mal anfängt kräftig zu Regnen.


----------



## Andreas04101980 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Kannst du mal fotos schicken!?
Damit man ein größenvergleich hat?
Mit liegen oder persönchen?
3x3m mit zölli gemessen gibt ja kein objektiven eindruck :S 
Wie isn das mit dem Regen?
Das teil hat ja ein vordach!
Bietet es schutz das man den eingang offen halten kann?

Wollte dieses jahr due erfahrungen vom letzten umsetzen und richtig karpfenangeln 

Viel erfolg noch 
Verrückt bei dem wetter  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzeb88 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Also vorne offen lassen ist gar kein Problem. Sitze so meistens am Wasser, weil ich es auch für ein paar Stunden mit an den See nehme. 
 Bilder sind in der mache. Hab wenig Zeit momentan. Aber es sollte in der nächsten Zeit passieren. 

 Die privaten Nachrichten und Emails die ich von euch zugesendet bekommen habe, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen beantworten. 

 Viele Grüße


----------



## matzeb88 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

So! Heute ist meine neue Liege gekommen. Das bedeutet, es geht übernächste Woche nach Frankreich. Und dann kommen auch ein paar schöne Bilder. Vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu.


----------



## mapasuma (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*



matzeb88 schrieb:


> So! Heute ist meine neue Liege gekommen. Das bedeutet, es geht übernächste Woche nach Frankreich. Und dann kommen auch ein paar schöne Bilder. Vorher komme ich leider nicht dazu.



Wohin gehst in Frankreich zum Fischen komme auch aus dem Saarland (Saarbrücken)


----------



## matzeb88 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Wohin gehst in Frankreich zum Fischen komme auch aus dem Saarland (Saarbrücken)



Fische momentan in Manon/ Thionville, blicke leider nicht so ganz durch mit den Karten in Frankreich.^^ 

 Wo treibt es dich so hin? Gewässer haben wir ja reichlich bei uns im Raum.^^ 

 Kannst mir gerne mal eine PN Schreiben.


----------



## matzeb88 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## matzeb88 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Die Liege steht nicht ganz an der Seite, noch ca. 20cm platz.
 Also 2 Liegen passen LOCKER rein! Haben heute mit 3 Stühlen und einem Tisch (400x400) drin gesessen. OHNE PROBLEME!


----------



## Milka75 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir das Zelt auch geholt und jetzt 3x in Gebrauch gehabt. Habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem Kondenswasser bzw. Feuchtigkeit innen?

Gruß


----------



## Milka75 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*



Milka75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir das Zelt auch geholt und jetzt 3x in Gebrauch gehabt. Habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem Kondenswasser bzw. Feuchtigkeit innen?
> 
> Gruß




Hat keiner Erfahrungen mit diesem Zelt?


----------



## Carras (17. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hi,

doch ich habe es auch. Und drei meiner Kumpels ebenfalls.

Das Zelt ist für seinen Preis, quasi unschlagbar.

Dass man Kondenswasserbildung hat, ist letzten endes völlig normal.
Die kann mal mehr, mal weniger sein und hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.

Das Material des Zelts ist nicht atmungsaktiv, daher kann der Wasserdampf welchen Du während des Schlafens von Dir gibts (durchs ausatmen und durch schwitzen) nicht ohne weiteres aus dem Zelt raus.
Das Phänomen zeigen aber alle Zelte die nicht atmungsaktiv sind. Auch ein Trakker für 500.-€.
Dann kommte es drauf an, was Du für ein Wetter hast.
Da sind zum einen die Temperaturen. Wenn es innen wärmer ist als draußen (mit deutlichem Temp. Unterschied) bildet sich durch die immer vorhandene Luftfeuchtigkeit und den Temperaturunterschied, ...Kondenswasser.

Wenn es vor Deinem Trip gut geregnet hat und Du das Zelt ohne Boden auf der nassen Wiese aufbaust,  wirst Du immer auch zusätzliche Feuchtigkeit im Zelt haben, weil der Erdboden die Feuchtigkeit durch Verdunsten auch wieder ab gibt.

Wenn es dann noch regnet und Deine Klamotten mal Nass geworden sind,...geben auch diese ständig eine Feuchtigkleit durch Verdunstung ab.

Und dann kommt es drauf an wie Du lüftest. Wenn man immer alle Schotten dicht hat, kann die Feuchtigkeit nicht wirklich raus. 
Selbst bei den Atmungsaktive Stoffen, geht nicht alle Feuchtigkeit, mal so schwups, durch die Zelthaut durch. Das wird nur gerne erzählt.

Was nicht schlecht sein soll, (hab ich aber noch nicht getestet) ist der  Winterskin für das Zelt. Dadurch bekommt das Zelt eine zweite Haut. Und zwischen den beiden Zeltstoffen hat man dann eine isolierende Zwischenschicht. Das vermindert die Bildung von Kondenswasser schon recht gut.

Also ich habe mit dem Fort Knox, nicht weniger oder mehr Kondenswasser als andere Leute mit noch teureren Modellen auch haben.


Gruß


----------



## Surf (17. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Hab das Bivy auch und auch Kondenswasser. Google mal ein bisschen rum,  auf Trekkingsseiten gibt's auch ne Menge Tipps zur Vermeidung.Aber wirklich vollständig kann man das kaum ausschließen.


----------



## Milka75 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich werde mir noch das Winterskin dazu bestellen, weil ich mit dem Zelt ansonsten sehr zufrieden bin.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas04101980 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

Fische das Zelt jetzt auch srit letztem Jahr!
Bestens!

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Winterskin!
Um wie viel mehr Platz hat man, wie ist es mit Kondenzwasser und Temperatur!?
Wie macht ihr das mit der Lüftkng?
Hinteres Fenster auf oder halb auf?


Wollte mir eins kaufen daher wichig?


----------



## Carphunter-Chris (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Bivy Fort Knox Mk-Angelsport*

denke mal mit Skin und dann im zelt hintere Moskito netz auf, dürfte sich das mit dem kondenswasser erledigt haben. das bildet sich dann unter dem Skin abern icht im zelt #6

Spiel auch mit dem gedanken es mir zu holen.
Hab nen Pelzer Bunker 07 Xl und krieg da auch 2 liegen rein, mit gang in der mitte. mit allem tackle wirds bissl eng.

Jetz die frage, auf den bildern sieht es nicht soooo groß aus, was man eig bei den maßen erwartet 1,8m hoch z.b
schlechte Perspektive oder täuscht das einfach ?


----------

